# Australia's Video Straight From A Scene From Original Planet Of The Apes. Unbelievable !



## thirteenknots (Oct 2, 2021)

Today in Australia !









						Scenes in Australia Now Look Like Dystopian Hollywood Horror Flick
					

Via Midnight Rider -- Scenes in Australia this morning reminiscent of a dystopian horror movie!




					rumble.com
				




1968 Planet of The Apes Hunt Scene !


----------

